# Alternative livestoc/exotic bird sale in Cookville Tn.



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

Anybody going? Or has anyone ever been to this before? According to the flyer they sent me it is the Triple W Alternative Livestock Auction and Exotic Bird Sale in Cookeville Tn. Sept 8th, 9th, 10th and 11th. I though I would go and check it out, I would like to hear from anyone who has been to it before if possible. Thursday they are selling Exotic cattle, Yak, Water Buffalo, Bison, Elk, deer, antalope, hogs, swine, and goats. Friday-Peacocks, pheasants, swans, fancy waterfowl, monkeys, wallbly, kangaroo, barnyard fowl, etc....Sat. wii be Mini donkeys, mini horses, Zebras and Camels, etc.... It should be interesting!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

As a former zookeeper and having also worked on an 'ego farm' (private owner of exotic animals) I have heard of such sales.
I vehemently disapprove. That is a very mild representation of my actual feelings.

If you go, be prepared to see some harsh conditions.
The animals there are wild exotics and no matter how 'tame' a wild animal is it retains the natural instints of the wild. The transport and sales of these animals stresses them greatly and many die from it or become quite ill.
The number one rule of zookeeping (after 'count the animals before and after entering an enclosure) is to respect the personal space boundary. The amount of space is different for each animal.. it how close you can step without triggering the flee response.
If the animal's space is breeched, the stress upon the animal is overwhelming.

Also realize that many of the animlas there require permits to be owned. Even hoofstock can require a permit of ownership and yearly inspections.

I am strongly opposed to the private ownership of exotic animlas having seen it in action..


----------



## SDjulieinSC (Aug 8, 2005)

Amen Chickenista!


----------



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

I do agree with you totally on the exotic animal ownership, I am going for the bird sale-I am looking for pomerian geese(to add to my current flock, my geese have 5 acres to roam in)mandrian ducks and pheasants. ALL of my birds are kept in very large pens, my red golden pheasants have a 20x40 pen! I am not going to buy the exotics!


----------

